
Amazon S3 hits 5 Billion stored objects - mattculbreth
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/17/amazon-s3-reaches-5-billion-stored-objects/
======
mattculbreth
It's a little concerning that they're losing money on these infrastructure
products. Goes back to a conversation we had before--be careful putting all
your eggs in one basket. If they were to stop these services or charge a lot
more for them then there are a few of us who'd have issues.

